# Encode Prozess



## micronix (24. April 2008)

Ich möchte die Server last ändern und damit den Seitenaufbau verbessern

Wie bekomme ich folgendes hin -------->
Es handelt sich um eine video seite.

Wenn ein user eine Video datei Hochlädt wird der encode Prozess auf einen anderen Server ausgeführt.
Wie realisier ich das ?

Freue mich auf eure Hilfe

MFG
Sascha


----------



## RedWing (24. April 2008)

Hallo,

spontan würde mir folgendes dazu einfallen:

1.) NFS Server auf dem Encodier Rechner einrichten
2.) Auf dem WebServer Rechner den NFS Share einhängen
3.) Das Video in diesem Verzeichnis ablegen
4.) über php eine Verteilte Anwendung starten, die du in C schreiben kannst
5.) Die Verteilte Anwendung sollte aus einem Server (auf dem Encodierrechner) und einem Client Prozess (auf dem WebServer Rechner) bestehen, wobei der Client ein Kommando an den Server schickt und dieser dann daraufhin den Encodierprozess startet. RPC eignet sich meiner Meinung nach dazu gut, oder auch reine Netzwerkprogrammierung oder falls du des C nicht mächtig bist, könnte das auch über einen zweiten Webserver auf dem Encodierrechner gehen, dann entweder über ein CGI-Shellskript oder php oder perl oder sonstwas 

HTH,
RedWing


----------



## micronix (24. April 2008)

Und jetzt der Hacken wie realisier ich dass ?
bin kein Script Kiddy.


LG

Sascha


----------



## RedWing (25. April 2008)

Hallo,

was genau verstehst du denn nicht? Wie man es machen könnte hatte ich ja schon geschrieben. Wie man einen NFS Server einrichtet und benutzt sollte bei google zu finden sein. Wenn du nicht weißt wie man so eine verteilte Anwendung schreiben kann oder wie man das über einen zweiten internen Webserver realisiert, dann musst du dir ein "Script Kiddy" besorgen welches das dann in harter Kinderarbeit erledigt. 
Wer hat eigentlich dein Internetauftritt programmiert? Evtl. kann man denjenigen ja konsultieren...

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## micronix (29. April 2008)

Die Webseite hatte ich programmiert
Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich einen Prozess falls server ausgelastet auf einen anderen Schicke die sogennante encodierung mencoder ffmpeg etc

LG
Sascha


----------

